# 2 or 3 Flavour Menthol Recipes



## kyle_redbull (22/4/16)

Can some please share with me some easy and adv recipes with menthol in it? 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (22/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Can some please share with me some easy and adv recipes with menthol in it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The menthol I make:

INW Cactus 2%
FA Lime cold pressed 0.6%
Menthol to taste (I use 0.75% of a 10%Menthol Solution)


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (22/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> The menthol I make:
> 
> INW Cactus 2%
> FA Lime cold pressed 0.6%
> ...



How does the Cactus taste on it's own? I've only used it in small percentages to add 'wetness', haven't been brave enough to try it in higher percentages yet.


----------



## rogue zombie (22/4/16)

Wesley said:


> How does the Cactus taste on it's own? I've only used it in small percentages to add 'wetness', haven't been brave enough to try it in higher percentages yet.


It's difficult to explain because the flavour is not strong. It's more about the melon-like texture.

Reminds me of a lighter prickly pear, with a melon texture.

I know standalone works at 2%. Not sure if you can go higher


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (22/4/16)

My personal favourite is 
Honeydew 8%
Koolada 2%
Mint Candy 2% or menthol 2% (i prefer mint candy)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (22/4/16)

Richio said:


> My personal favourite is
> Honeydew 8%
> Koolada 2%
> Mint Candy 2% or menthol 2% (i prefer mint candy)


Are those TFA?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (22/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Are those TFA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yip those are TFA. I'm not much of a menthol fan as I find it masks true flavour but the honeydew just has something that hits the spot. Can even substitute the honeydew for kiwi or watermelon candy. They all work well at that % ratio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

